# Happy!



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all

Well we are all ok and enjoying our new life in Cyprus, my children have made friends and work has started coming in. It's a beautiful place to live and bring children up in, the Cypriots are lovely people and can't do enough for you.

If anyone is thinking of living here go on do it because it's worth it in the end, you wake up with a smile on your face whatever the mood. My daughter starts Emba Gymnasium in September so she is looking forward to that, my son has a nice little job so all in all everything starting to work out.

Cherie xx


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well we are all ok and enjoying our new life in Cyprus, my children have made friends and work has started coming in. It's a beautiful place to live and bring children up in, the Cypriots are lovely people and can't do enough for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Cherie,
I'm so pleased everything is going well for you. What type of work do you do for a living?

Regards
Donna


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

glad to hear you had a good week, told you go with the flow &it will work out.
Tricia x


----------



## GeoffRutland (Aug 17, 2009)

I am so delighted to hear that!! Good for you!

My partner & I are moving out to Cyprus next week!

My work is already lined up, dont yet know where I will be living but we are very excited about starting a new life!!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hope all your plans go well geoff. 
it is execting , ups and downs , thats life where ever you are, still start & end the day looking out to sea thinking wow we live here.
Tricia


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hope all your plans go well geoff.
> it is execting , ups and downs , thats life where ever you are, still start & end the day looking out to sea thinking wow we live here.
> Tricia


Well tricia we have a new member to the family, we where driving home last night and saw a little puppy in a cardboard box on the road so yes we have had him to the vets he is now as we speak having all his hair cut off as he is very knotted but cute he is, so I have been told a Cyprus poodle

Cherie xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Well tricia we have a new member to the family, we where driving home last night and saw a little puppy in a cardboard box on the road so yes we have had him to the vets he is now as we speak having all his hair cut off as he is very knotted but cute he is, so I have been told a Cyprus poodle
> 
> Cherie xx


Aww bless him. He seems to have fallen on his feet:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
But you need to be careful or you'll end up with dozens of them. We take any strays we find to paws. They are now in their lovely new premises and the dogs are very happy there. 
It always very tempting to keep the cute ones but if I did that there wouldn't be any room in the house for me


----------

